

Part plane, part trike -- a new way to get to work - techdog
http://asserttrue.blogspot.com/2010/02/part-plane-part-trike-new-way-to-get-to.html

======
SlowOnTheUptake
It looks extremely dangerous. According to the specifications it would stall
at 70MPH with the flaps extended and the wings look like they're only inches
from the ground. In a cross wind, you'd have to touch down wings level and
yawed into the wind... at > 70MPH.

